# 2016 shanty reviews/ suggestions



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Has anyone had much time to see the new shanties from the different companies for this ice season. Doesn't seem to be many changes except fort he new Predator by Frabill. The Frabill predator doesn't have any add on included like the Jason Mitchell 2-man Thermal, but it does have side entry which is cool. It is also a little bigger. All the higher end options all seem to offer the full thermal fabric with different weights of denier. 

It doesn't seem like there is anything new being advertized by Clam yet. They added some different patterns to the fabric, but I dont see any substantial changes to anything. I was just wondering if anyone else had seen anything different. I'm likely to buy one before winter and wanted to see if anyone had any opinions on this years models. Do you think they will be offering any sales soon?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I think Lovin Life posted a flip/hub by Eskimo? Neat concept, but not very user friendly. I like them thinking outside the box tho...


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just got the Otter Hub Resort that seems well built, with my first impression. We'll see how it holds up in action, but Otter has a great reputation, so I have no reason to think it will perform poorly. Not sure if you're looking at flip style or hub style


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I have used both over the years. I should have specified that I would buy it almost exclusively for Erie. In the past, I have found the hub style to be too flimsy and the hub poles have broken in the wind and brutal cold, but I have never had the Otter hub resort. I agree they have a good reputation. 

I really like the convenience of the flip over and the ease of set up. The hub style always seemed to be such a pain to set up in any wind at all that you never wanted to move to avoid the hassle. I'm leaning toward the heavy strength flip overs that have the 1 and 1/4 inch poles. The only downside of the big beefy flip overs are primarily the cost and somewhat the weight.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

If you are going to use it on Erie and pull with a sled or atv then go with the best and get the biggest otter you can afford.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How many people will you be fishing with most of the time?


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Usually with one other person or by myself. I will buy one of the larger 2 man shacks. That way I can always invite someone who has no equipment and have space for them.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look into the frabil ambush lineup. Nice shantys with side doors, flat front and thermal.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Picking up an Shappell FX200 from Marks Bait on Tuesday. Fished in my buddies last year on Erie and it was plenty roomy, 600 denier fabric and well built. With that said im a Shappell guy, but if you cant afford a Otter, Shappell imo is next in line. Most all other manufactures excepct Otter and Shappell use 300 weight fabric. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Picking up an Shappell FX200 from Marks Bait on Tuesday. Fished in my buddies last year on Erie and it was plenty roomy, 600 denier fabric and well built. With that said im a Shappell guy, but if you cant afford a Otter, Shappell imo is next in line. Most all other manufactures excepct Otter and Shappell use 300 weight fabric.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


What's the price on the 200?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I like Shappell shanties.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

360


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

$339 plus tax so yea, bout $360

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Bischoff66 said:


> If you are going to use it on Erie and pull with a sled or atv then go with the best and get the biggest otter you can afford.


Or a big Clam or Shappell. I had a Shappell DX4000 and now have a Clam 6800. If you have a machine to haul it or pull it, space is wonderful on the ice. I like having all my crap inside with me but not crowding me. I can fish two or three in my 6800 with all our crap with no issues and the better units have better skin and hold heat well. I also very much prefer a hard floor. I cannot stand the flood that developes in the hub style shacks after a few hours, and you need a whole lot less boot to keep your feet warm in a shanty with a floor. With these style shacks you need something to haul them and that is the catch. I have a Polaris Ranger which works perfect as would a good sled or 4wd four wheeler. You would not want to drag one of these things very far on foot.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> Or a big Clam or Shappell. I had a Shappell DX4000 and now have a Clam 6800. If you have a machine to haul it or pull it, space is wonderful on the ice. I like having all my crap inside with me but not crowding me. I can fish two or three in my 6800 with all our crap with no issues and the better units have better skin and hold heat well. I also very much prefer a hard floor. I cannot stand the flood that developes in the hub style shacks after a few hours, and you need a whole lot less boot to keep your feet warm in a shanty with a floor. With these style shacks you need something to haul them and that is the catch. I have a Polaris Ranger which works perfect as would a good sled or 4wd four wheeler. You would not want to drag one of these things very far on foot.


Cut a peice of carpet the length of your heater than make sure it sticks out at least 8" infront of the grate. Keeps the ice from melting and turning into a skating rink in the shanty. I also cut some 12"x 20" sheets to put under my feet. Works wonders and your feet are off the ice which keeps them warmer.


----------

